# Herf-a-Dor questions



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

I just bought on of these for my weekend trips. The 5 holder, also got some of them humi-care water pillows. How would you go about using the combo of humi-care pillow and the humidifier that is built in? Was thinking of putting some KL in the little humidifier and toss in a pillow pouch. I am gone for 2-3 days a weekend.


----------



## crazyman (Jun 7, 2011)

I just put in a pillow and not even use the built in humidfier. It works great. I have forgot about a few cigars I had in my herf-a-dor for a few weeks and they were fine and smoked great so don't worry about a few days.


----------



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome. Silly ? but it is ok to lay it ontop of your sticks wont make them to sogy or what not?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

If its the one im thinking of, you dont need any humidity source. Those herf-a-dors will keep your sticks at the same humidity for more than 2-3 days. I have 3 of them. I just put em in there and close it up. Try it out. THose humidity bags are usually at 70%rh or more. They will actually over humidify your sticks, unless you like them at the RH...

Edit: Matter of fact, I have a 30ct one and took it with me to FL for a week and it was filled up, no humidity source. Have also traveled with said traveldor for over 2 weeks at a time, no problems. Just dont leave em open for any longer than you have to.


----------



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's the one i ordered El Gordo Combo #17: Champagne + Herf-a-Dor - Cigars International should be here monday, i cant wait


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You don't need a humidity agent. I pulled the little foam thing out of mine so it wouldn't introduce any mold. Store it open when not in use. When you put in your cigars, just close it up and go. They will keep just fine for far longer than 3 days.


----------



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

So did i waste my money on them humi-care pillows, cause i got a 3 finger case too for them day travels. Maybe i could toss a pillow in the 3 finger case and be fine for the day?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Won't need it for a single day travel.

The pillows could come in handy if you ever need to setup a temporary tupperdor to store cigars for a week+


----------



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Won't need it for a single day travel.
> 
> The pillows could come in handy if you ever need to setup a temporary tupperdor to store cigars for a week+


That could come in handy


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

JumboJoseph said:


> Here's the one i ordered El Gordo Combo #17: Champagne + Herf-a-Dor - Cigars International should be here monday, i cant wait


ordered the same thing 2 days ago. awesome deal!


----------



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't wait to try one of them cigars. Also a note with that 3 finger case how long can my 3 cigars stay in it for? couple days and be fine?


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya no pillows are needed in your Herf-A-Dor at all (for a few days that its).

I got some pillows.... if you start sending out trades and pay it forward packages (which I hope you take part in) then if its gonna be in transit for a few days you can use them to keep your sticks fresh for the person you deliver them too. 

They are not needed in the packages if they are being sent say priority mail but its a nice gesture when you send bomb out that you are trying to keep them as fresh and humidified as possible.

Just got my 5 capacity Herf-A-Dor in today.... looks and seems perfect.... The Seal is air friggin tight too.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought a 10 stick one a while ago. I keep it in my glovebox so I always have sticks available if I decide to stop by my cigar lounge.

I put a small tube of beads (65% RH) and it keeps everything great.

-Andy


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought the same one about 8 months ago. pretty well built and as others have said you dont really need a humi agent .


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

The water pillows also work well in ziplocks/5 or 6 finger bags for sending out bombs and PIFs/MAWs. If you aren't familiar with either (and forgive me if I'm posting info you already know), it's a great way for other BOTLs to get you sticks to try. The PIF is a really good deal right now...you ship some sticks to on BOTL, and another one ships you some as well. If you haven't been bombed yet, keep your head low and out of Ron's (Shuckins) radar. He will literally blow up your mailbox.

That's how I use my water pillows...

As to the original quesiton, I've got a couple of the 5 count ones and a 10 count one. I use the 5 count ones to bring back sticks to a better humidity level that people here in Iraq buy and forget that they need to control the humidity in. I just use the little humidifier with some KL and a digital hygro and adjust the RH from low to higher until the smokes get a better "feel" for them before I toss them in my regular humidor(s).

Kevin


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

I picked up a couple of 5 counts recently. Havent really noticed a need for the humidifying disk at all seeing as the case is air tight and humidity cant escape. I would maybe toss in the smaller size boveda pack at like 65% humidity if I was going on a trip longer than 5 days or like you said, put some beads in the disk thingy.


----------



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Man that thing is built like a tank. And the lighter and sticks that came with great and GREAT! Thank CI :grouphug:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

JumboJoseph said:


> So did i waste my money on them humi-care pillows, cause i got a 3 finger case too for them day travels. Maybe i could toss a pillow in the 3 finger case and be fine for the day?


Nice pick up on the cigars, herfador and lighter but DONT put a water pillow in your 3 finger case! The 3 finger case is just for when you are going out for the evening or day and to protect your cigars from getting damaged (_squished or broken - like if you had them in your pants pocket and sat down_).


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

JumboJoseph said:


> Thanks for all the info. Man that thing is built like a tank :grouphug:


Ya I got my 5 count Herf-A-Dor the other day ... It's built very well and will be nice when heading to outings or to the cigar lounge for a few hours.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

When I know I will use the herf caddy all I do is spray the credo thing a couple days before. I think of it as more for protection than for humidity.


----------

